# Confused About Record Plus Function



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I've got my 622 set up as Dual Mode with Record Plus enabled with recordings set up on TV2 location. Now when my wife went downstairs to watch something on TV2, she couldn't change channels without cancelling the current recording.

But, I thought with Dual Mode, we could still watch another show on TV2 as long as TV1 was not in use. Isn't that right?


----------



## FLAsathappy (Jul 5, 2006)

Will be interested to see the answers. I was also very confused by this feature. Luckily, we only have one TV


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

After further reading, apparently it's impossible in Dual Mode. You'd have to switch to Single Mode.

Ugh. I should have stuck with my TiVos. Or maybe I should get a second DVR for the 2nd TV location? But how much would that cost?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> I've got my 622 set up as Dual Mode with Record Plus enabled with recordings set up on TV2 location. Now when my wife went downstairs to watch something on TV2, she couldn't change channels without cancelling the current recording.
> 
> But, I thought with Dual Mode, we could still watch another show on TV2 as long as TV1 was not in use. Isn't that right?


IF you have the recording plus feature turned on for tv 2 , then all the recordings will go to that tuner and to that tv- your wifes. IF you don't want it on tv 2 ,then enable it for tv 1 instead.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Your Tivos didn't have "Dual Mode"...maybe you should stick to Single User mode to more closely mirror your Tivo experience.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> IF you have the recording plus feature turned on for tv 2 , then all the recordings will go to that tuner and to that tv- your wifes. IF you don't want it on tv 2 ,then enable it for tv 1 instead.


Either way, you're forced to watch whatever is being recorded on that tuner, no matter what. We don't usually use TV2 for the viewing location, but she had just happened to turn it on while it was recording a show for the kids. Once we've filled up the DVR with these kids shows, then it shouldn't be a problem. I suppose.

It was cool to have our dual tuner TiVos with DirecTV. Then we'd watch a show even though it was recording another. I guess the other wa around it is to get a second SD-DVR for the second TV? Is that possible?


----------



## koralis (Aug 10, 2005)

Taco Lover said:


> It was cool to have our dual tuner TiVos with DirecTV. Then we'd watch a show even though it was recording another. I guess the other wa around it is to get a second SD-DVR for the second TV? Is that possible?


The problem is that Dish assigns a certain tuner to each TV output rather than using them "round robin" like is can do in single mode. I was pushing for a more powerful tuner allocation scheme earlier. It probably won't happen.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

koralis said:


> The problem is that Dish assigns a certain tuner to each TV output rather than using them "round robin" like is can do in single mode. I was pushing for a more powerful tuner allocation scheme earlier. It probably won't happen.


Yeah, I was reading your posts in the other thread.

That's pretty disappointing. I thought that's the way it would treat it. Now my mind is tweaked trying to see what the best way to handle it is. Maybe a second receiver is needed (311), where the s-video or RCA jacks can be used on one input for the TV, and RF input could still be the TV2 output from the 622.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

There is only 1 tuner available for TV2. If it is not recording something, you are able to watch live TV with it. If the tuner is being used to make a recording you can watch either the program that is being recorded or something else that is already recorded. To do it any other way would require more tuners than the 622 already has. As Mark said, the Tivo runs basically like the 622 in Single mode and does not give any options for TV2 so if you want the same experience, run the 622 in Single mode.

You could get another receiver (dvr or not) for TV2 if you need that ability.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I guess once we have the DVR filled up with the kids shows we want, then it shouldn't be a problem. Our main viewing TV is the HDTV TV1. The reason my wife had TV2 on was to watch TV while the kids eat breakfast. If the kid show wasn't being recorded, she could watch live TV.

I'm sure I'll figure out the best way to serve my needs.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I wanted to make sure that you are aware that you can watch another recorded program on TV2 while TV2 is recording. Based on your comments I wasn't sure if you understood that or not.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

mdewitt said:


> I wanted to make sure that you are aware that you can watch another recorded program on TV2 while TV2 is recording. Based on your comments I wasn't sure if you understood that or not.


Right, that's understood.  But when my wife wants to watch a "current" show like news or Regis, than it's not possible when TV2 is recording.


----------



## sxhat (Mar 2, 2007)

I am also debating on getting a second SD DVR to provide some flexibility (and more recording space) for another TV in the house. Would I simply use a $3 coax splitter to send the signal from the dish to both the 622 and the second SD DVR? Or is it more complicated than that? Would E* know or care if I had a second DVR (any additional fees?).


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Either way, you're forced to watch whatever is being recorded on that tuner, no matter what. ...
> 
> It was cool to have our dual tuner TiVos with DirecTV. Then we'd watch a show even though it was recording another. I guess the other wa around it is to get a second SD-DVR for the second TV? Is that possible?


You apparently still don't get it. In *Single* mode if one tuner - whether it be TV! *or* TV2 - is recording you can view the other channel by simply hitting CH Up or CH Down. This puppy in Single Mode functions the same as the Tivo - but it has the added capability in Dual Mode to allow independent with tow different TV's - something your old Tivo coudn't do.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> Right, that's understood.  But when my wife wants to watch a "current" show like news or Regis, than it's not possible when TV2 is recording.


This is a feature, not a bug. If TV2 is recording it will not let you hijack TV1's tuner. Yes, TV1 might not be in use now, but the receiver has no idea on the planned use of TV1. If I go to watch the Astros game in HD on TV1 I don't want a message saying that I can't watch the game because my wife (at TV 2) is using my tuner to watch Oprah and her tuner to record some other useless show. Yes it could give me the option to override her Oprah, but then it would have to give her the same option to override my ball game. We could spend an hour remote control wrestling for the tuner. 
You can switch to single mode while the unit is recording. I have done this and it worked fine.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Right, that's understood.  But when my wife wants to watch a "current" show like news or Regis, than it's not possible when TV2 is recording.


Again, it *is* possible in Single Mode.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

SaltiDawg said:


> Again, it *is* possible in Single Mode.


Okay. Can you switch to Single Mode while a show is being recorded? Will it screw things up?


----------



## emoney28 (Mar 1, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Right, that's understood.  But when my wife wants to watch a "current" show like news or Regis, than it's not possible when TV2 is recording.


On of the ways around this is for her to go immediately to the menu and record Regis on TV1, then watch it just like you would any other recorded program. You can't change the channel, but at least you can watch something else.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

emoney28 said:


> On of the ways around this is for her to go immediately to the menu and record Regis on TV1, then watch it just like you would any other recorded program. You can't change the channel, but at least you can watch something else.


Aha, good. So there are ways around it.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Okay. Can you switch to Single Mode while a show is being recorded? Will it screw things up?


I believe there is a caution in the manual essentially saying it may screw up timers. Generally the 622 does a pretty decent job of trying to prevent one viewer screwing up the other viewer's viewing/recording.


----------



## saltrek (Oct 22, 2005)

emoney28 said:


> On of the ways around this is for her to go immediately to the menu and record Regis on TV1, then watch it just like you would any other recorded program. You can't change the channel, but at least you can watch something else.


Along the same line, you can tune Tuner 1 to the channel you want, then tune TV2to Tuner 1's channel output and watch what is playing on Tuner 1 from TV2. Again, you won't be able to change the channel, but you will be watching something else.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

saltrek said:


> Along the same line, you can tune Tuner 1 to the channel you want, then tune TV2to Tuner 1's channel output and watch what is playing on Tuner 1 from TV2. Again, you won't be able to change the channel, but you will be watching something else.


Tuner 1's TV output? 

I guess you mean switching to SIngle Mode and watching the tuned channel on TV2?


----------



## cwc (Jan 28, 2007)

In this entire thread I didn't see any mention of the OTA tuner. Can TV2 access the OTA channels while recording on TV2's tuner or is that limited to TV1?

CW


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

TV2 can not use the OTA tuner directly. I say "directly" because you can access the program using one of the two methods described earlier. Either start a recording from an OTA channel and watch the recording on TV2, or view the OTA channel on TV1 and watch the TV1 modulated output on TV2.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

I'd still like to know if switching to Single Mode while the 622 is recording on TV2 will disrupt the recording? I realize it may mess up timers for future recordings, but what about one in progress? I guess if no one knows, I'll experiment when I get back home tonight.


----------



## isuzudave (Sep 29, 2006)

Taco Lover said:


> I'd still like to know if switching to Single Mode while the 622 is recording on TV2 will disrupt the recording? I realize it may mess up timers for future recordings, but what about one in progress? I guess if no one knows, I'll experiment when I get back home tonight.


As I said at the end of my earlier post, it works when I do it.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

isuzudave said:


> As I said at the end of my earlier post, it works when I do it.


Sorry, somehow I missed that post. 



isuzudave said:


> This is a feature, not a bug. If TV2 is recording it will not let you hijack TV1's tuner. Yes, TV1 might not be in use now, but the receiver has no idea on the planned use of TV1. If I go to watch the Astros game in HD on TV1 I don't want a message saying that I can't watch the game because my wife (at TV 2) is using my tuner to watch Oprah and her tuner to record some other useless show. Yes it could give me the option to override her Oprah, but then it would have to give her the same option to override my ball game. We could spend an hour remote control wrestling for the tuner.
> You can switch to single mode while the unit is recording. I have done this and it worked fine.


I think the receiver _should_ know the planned use of TV1 tuner. If TV2 is recording something, and TV1 is in standby mode, I think you should be able to use the TV1 tuner to watch something else on TV2. But, if TV1 is in use, or a recording is about to start, then it should either not let you watch a live show or give you the option to cancel the recording. People sharing the 622 should know enough not to mess with someone else's recordings, or suffer the consequences of the couch or the doghouse!


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

Taco Lover said:


> Tuner 1's TV output?
> 
> I guess you mean switching to SIngle Mode and watching the tuned channel on TV2?


I don't think so. :lol:

The _Shared Agile Monitor_ outputs *both* TV2 *and* TV1 on different Channels.


----------



## Taco Lover (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh, right. You can output TV1 on the modulator. I forgot. Mainly because I couldn't figure out why anybody would want to!


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Taco Lover said:


> Oh, right. You can output TV1 on the modulator. I forgot. Mainly because I couldn't figure out why anybody would want to!


So that you can choose on multiple tv's to watch either tv1 or tv2. Of course you wouldn't want to do this on your main TV1 set.


----------

